# Before & After



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of Jake & Jazz...before grooming and after grooming.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cute, before and after...so around how much does the beauty shop cost? Not sure where u are located but have yet to take mine....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Stacy,
I think they both look awesome! They both look so soft!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Now thats what I call a haircut!!! He looks adorable!

Ryan


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Thanks !!! I live near the Valley Forge area and it cost me $50/each. I didn't want to get either of them cut down but...I was recently at a havanese play date and all the pups there were so well groomed and beautiful...my pups looked so scruffy. I love their new "do's". It was worth the money.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the haircuts, but I liked the "befores" too!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful!!!

:kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Stacy, your 'new' Havs are too cute!!! I also love both the befores and afters. That head tilt is adorable. Great grooming job! I'll bet they are so soft now.

I'm sorry, but I can never seem to remember which one is Jake and which is Jazz!?


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice!
How old are Jake and Jazz and what exactly did you tell the groomer? 

I'm interested because Petunia is 15 weeks old and has never been groomed. In a few weeks after she is finished with her shots we'll be taking her in to be groomed. 

Your two guys look great, I would love for Petunia to be groomed in a similar style. I'm worried that I might regret getting her groomed, but after seeing your pics I feel more confident.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are adorable, I love thier new puppy cuts.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Stacy, your 'new' Havs are too cute!!! I also love both the befores and afters. That head tilt is adorable. Great grooming job! I'll bet they are so soft now.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I can never seem to remember which one is Jake and which is Jazz!?


Thanks !! I love the head tilt, too. Jake is the one with the big smile and the bag of chew sticks next to him. Jake is wearing the blue collar. Jazz is the one sitting on the end table.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Stacy - I was so thrilled to see the before and afters!! They look fabulous! You will be so happy that you wont have to be brushing every hour on the hour.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

TShot said:


> Very nice!
> How old are Jake and Jazz and what exactly did you tell the groomer?
> 
> I'm interested because Petunia is 15 weeks old and has never been groomed. In a few weeks after she is finished with her shots we'll be taking her in to be groomed.
> ...


Jazz turned 1 year old on March 4th. Jake will be 1 on April 4th.
I know this may sound crazy but since this was the first time I ever had them groomed, I told the groomer to do what she thought was best...and then I could tell her what I liked and what I didn't like for next time. Basically I put all of my trust in her...and I got lucky ....because I love their haircuts !
Good luck with Petunia. Don't forget to post pictures !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It looks like you came home with new dogs. They both look adorable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Stacy,
Thanks for posting their pictures. I think they look great!! I like being able to see their eyes. They both look like puppies now!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think they look cute before and after!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

stacy they are adorable, both with and without eyes


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Love that head tilt!*

I am in the process of growing out after a short do. The only challenge I have really is that Riki often smells like pee because of his longer hair and his marking on walks.

Your dogs are inspiring me to cut yet again! I love the head tilt. Adorable photo!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that's the cutest! Look how jaunty they look in the "after" pix. Just adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They both look great!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't our little Havs clean up so nicely. Great new "doos". Cute, cute, cute.

Petunia, as soon as Evye's shot were completed, I took her in for a puppy groom. How I fretted over that. But it was good experience for both of us. It cost $28 but with only minor trimming. She looked so pretty !!! So $50 for a full groom/puppy cut like Jake and Jazz seems reasonably. IMO. Absolutely love the names...Jake and Jazz.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jake and Jazz look so cute. The groomer did a great job!
Gina


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Great puppy cuts. Jake and Jazz look so good.


----------

